# L-Theanine vs. L-Tyrosine?



## dashaun95

Which one is more effective, or should you take both?


----------



## foghat

dashaun95 said:


> Which one is more effective, or should you take both?


L-Tyrosine is for dopamine. L-Theanine is for GABA. You can take them both. In regards to the tyrosine, i don't think you're supposed to take it if you're bipolar or manic. Also, don't take it after early afternoon....else it will disrupt your sleep. Theanine is something found also in green tea and you can pretty much take it anytime. It decreases cortisol and anxiety.


----------



## Dan1080

L Theanine will help you relax (supposedly as it did not do much for me at all) and L Tyrosine can help keep you more alert and focused. It has helped me but I have had to take a large dose 5-6 500 mg pills at once and it only lasts a few hours. This might be a really out there herbal mixture but the tibetans use a mixture of two herbs from the himalays, galangal and alpine turmeric which they burn and breathe the incense of. I decided to try this and vaporized the two (try if you have access to a vaporizer) a tea might work but not as effective. I was immediately grounded and felt completely in power and control again. This laster a couple of hours and I took an amazing walk where I felt in complete control. This might be useful as a cheap temporary moment of insight where you can feel in control and make clearer decisions and realize that you always are in control if you just believe in yourself and let go of conditioning (illusions). Again this is not a cure or anything like that, but could help as a temporary lifting and it is not addicting, and actually quite good for you - two antioxidant roots. What really treated and cured my DP/DR was Iboga but that is something you should not buy on your own and do with an experienced guide - but what really cleared my belief systems and I feel (and look) like a new person now.


----------



## Guest

Dan1080 said:


> L Theanine will help you relax (supposedly as it did not do much for me at all)


Try a different brand. L-Theanine is a great supplement for relaxation and to get a better sleep, esp for those with anxiety.
It may not cure the symptoms, but it helps to get back on schedule again.


----------

